# John deere 210 fuel problems



## johndeere210boy (Sep 26, 2013)

My John deere 210 won't get gas to the engine I blowed the lines out and changed a fuel filter it still don't get gas I think I need to replace the fuel strainer do I or not?


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Check the on/off valve on the bottom of ur fuel tank . That could be the problem maybe a piece of dirt is lodged in it


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

mert1925 said:


> You should check fuel tank or intake valve. The problem is probably coming from there



Hmmmmmmm.....Me thinks that 8 years old is an old post.......


----------

